# Numbering on export



## pope (Apr 30, 2016)

As I edit my photos, I export as I go. edit 1 photo then export, then edit photo 2 export, ......
These then go into a folder of FTPing. 
I would like to have a sequence of numbers 1,2,3 ... on export. I have a custom numbering system i would like to use: YYMMDD(custom text) number sequence.  I have tried using Total, Sequence and image, but they always try to over write the previous file number. I can get this to work on multiple imports, but not on multiple exports.

Am i missing something?
Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 30, 2016)

Exporting is a one-time action, Lightroom does not keep track of what it has exported. That's why sequences will only work when you export everthing at the same time. Why don't you flag or color code the images when you're done editing, so you can easily select them all at the end of the day and export them all at once. It's probably a bit faster too.


----------



## pope (May 3, 2016)

Thanks, but I need to export, ftp to the newspapers, as i go. If I waited till the end of editing I would miss dead lines and opposition photographers would get their photos in.
There is one work around but not ideal, It is to put no number on them, the you get asked if you want to overwrite or use unique number.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 3, 2016)

pope said:


> Thanks, but I need to export, ftp to the newspapers, as i go. If I waited till the end of editing I would miss dead lines and opposition photographers would get their photos in.
> There is one work around but not ideal, It is to put no number on them, the you get asked if you want to overwrite or use unique number.



Sorry, but that's the way it is.


----------



## BobMc (May 3, 2016)

An automated solution would be nice.  I see two options:

Shoot JPGs and skip the post processing, or
use a piece of paper.  Write down the last number used, then for the next export, add the next number to the name and increment the number on the piece of paper.
  (#2 is not an obvious choice, but it would work)


----------



## clee01l (May 3, 2016)

BobMc said:


> An automated solution would be nice.  I see two options:
> 
> Shoot JPGs and skip the post processing, or
> use a piece of paper.  Write down the last number used, then for the next export, add the next number to the name and increment the number on the piece of paper.
> (#2 is not an obvious choice, but it would work)


Since you want to export one at a time, the #2 option is the only way LR is designed to work in your situation. When you use a File Naming template that uses a sequence, the Sequence defaults to "1".  LR does not remember the last number used because it has no way of knowing when you last used that template.  It could have been ten minutes prior or ten months prior. LR also have no idea whether the template is being used for an existing sequence or a new sequence.  For this reason you need to remember what the next beginning number for the sequences naming template.


----------



## pope (May 4, 2016)

yer, No 2. would get a bit cumbersome when your wiring pitchside during a game.
what I can do, is to put a number into "custom text", then that number will come up on next export, and i can increase it by 1(if i can remember too during the heat of a game).
Not perfect, but will have to do.
thanks.



clee01l said:


> LR also have no idea whether the template is being used for an existing sequence or a new sequence


surely if your using a template, then you would be using a number sequence, and these photos whether today tomorrow or in 10 months time, would then follow that naming and numbering sequence? And if you wanted a new sequence then you would have a different template?
And why can they implement it on import and not export?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 4, 2016)

pope said:


> yer, No 2. would get a bit cumbersome when your wiring pitchside during a game.
> what I can do, is to put a number into "custom text", then that number will come up on next export, and i can increase it by 1(if i can remember too during the heat of a game).
> Not perfect, but will have to do.
> thanks.
> ...



The problem is that Lightroom cannot know if your current export is part of a previous export (and so the sequence number would have to start where that previous export ended), a different previous export (so it would have to start with a different number), or an entirely new export (starting at 0001). Couldn't Adobe change that? Yes, they could, but they didn't.


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 4, 2016)

Hi, 

Perhaps you can let the OS do the numbering for you. I'm not sure how this might work on Windows but with Mac OS if you try to create a duplicate file name in a folder there is a dialog box asking if you want to overwrite or keep the original. If you click keep the OS will add sequential numbers to the name as you save it.

Alternatively you can just use the sequential number series produced by your camera. By including it in your filename template it will make each exported file unique in the target folder.

-louie


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 4, 2016)

I have the same problem and gave up and just number them on input, sequentially.  This leaves gaps (if I cull) but at least each exported photo has a unique number.


----------



## grumply (May 27, 2016)

I really cannot understand why remembering the last number used in a sequence is such a big deal for Lightroom.  As Pope said previously, it is quite often essential to post from the field in small batches. Sequential numbering important. I understand that Adobe Bridge remembers the last number used in a sequence so why cannot that feature be implemented in Lightroom


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 27, 2016)

"Export" is not exactly a unique location, especially when publish is involved, and especially since publish allows removal.   Consider I did a publish to disk or a site and sent out photos A, B, C, F, G.  Then later D and E.  Maybe it's smart and remembers those exported numbers, but what happens if I remove C sometime in the midst of all that, is it supposed to go back and renumber the ones that came after?   Conversely if I export (since it may be fair to say "publish doesn't count) to multiple folders on disk, is it a sequential number for each?  Or does any given photo get the same number no matter the destination?    I can think of use cases that argue for both a yes or no to the latter.

Please understand - I feel the same need, and think it is a very valid request.   But it is not a simple request if you look at all the ways people use export (and especially the variant of publishing exports).


----------



## Cerianthus (May 27, 2016)

I thought I'd have a go at it with the publish function (to HDD, because I dont use FTP) but that does the same, resulting in filenames like test.1-1. (I publised 6 photos in 2 batches, and didnt get a 1 - 6 filename.)

Meanwhile, is it more important to have sequential numbers or unique numbers? If it is the first i have no clue, but if it is the second you could also export with custom name - original filenumber and not have lightroom number them. Y


----------



## Replytoken (May 28, 2016)

pope said:


> As I edit my photos, I export as I go. edit 1 photo then export, then edit photo 2 export, ......
> These then go into a folder of FTPing.
> I would like to have a sequence of numbers 1,2,3 ... on export. I have a custom numbering system i would like to use: YYMMDD(custom text) number sequence.  I have tried using Total, Sequence and image, but they always try to over write the previous file number. I can get this to work on multiple imports, but not on multiple exports.
> 
> ...



I read in your other thread that you have your imported images renamed when they are copied into your designated watch folder.  When you export them, are you renaming them again?  It just seems like they must be some logical system that works for you and that works for LR without a major time penalty.  Perhaps you could elaborate a bit more?  I use a similar naming scheme to the one you describe in your OP.  When I export an image, I just add "DER" to the file name so I know that it is a derivative, so its file name tells me where it came from.  Can you submit your images by your import name (or something similar), or do they have to maintain a strict, uninterrupted sequencing for the receiving party?

--Ken


----------



## pope (May 29, 2016)

Replytoken said:


> I read in your other thread that you have your imported images renamed when they are copied into your designated watch folder.  When you export them, are you renaming them again?  It just seems like they must be some logical system that works for you and that works for LR without a major time penalty.  Perhaps you could elaborate a bit more?  I use a similar naming scheme to the one you describe in your OP.  When I export an image, I just add "DER" to the file name so I know that it is a derivative, so its file name tells me where it came from.  Can you submit your images by your import name (or something similar), or do they have to maintain a strict, uninterrupted sequencing for the receiving party?
> 
> --Ken



Yes I am renaming them again. Auto Import with date, teams names, number (can be anywhere up to 1000 images), then when I export/FTP, I have to rename each again date, teams and a nice sequence of numbers(edit for website up to 100 images.  The company like a uninterrupted sequence of file names). I did upload with my import names but company did not like that.
I just use a custom template = YYMMDD(custom text). So in custom text I will put in say NBLRamsVRangersJD_001. When I export the first one that will show, then edit second one and change the 001 to 002. then edit the 3rd one an 002 will show ect.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 29, 2016)

pope said:


> The company like a uninterrupted sequence of file names).





pope said:


> As I edit my photos, I export as I go. edit 1 photo then export, then edit photo 2 export, ..



Is there an expectation that the sequence numbers are chronological, if so I just see no logical way to make this happen since when you "edit... export...as you go" you are almost certainly going to decide certain photos need to be culled or added.

One possibility, if the "export as you go" really is to "collect these as I go" and not a need to get them FTP'd up right that moment, just collect the shots into a collection as you edit.  When done, review it, finalize the selection, and then these can all be exported in one go and automatically numbered.

I wonder though if this is not a case of having a chat with the people who did not like the numbering, describe the issue (e.g. "I shoot lots of photos, these get numbered sequentially, but not all are useful so there are gaps when I send them in") might not get past their "like" and make this all moot?  Or conversely, just ask "what is it you are trying to achieve with consecutive numbers, and maybe I can provide it otherwise".  For example, maybe they just want to make sure none are missing, and simply sending them a note when all done that "you should have 123 shots now" will do it? 

Apologies if this is a fixed need and trying to change the rules is just not useful...


----------



## Replytoken (May 29, 2016)

I am wondering if there is some solution outside of LR that would not require more than a quick step or two.  What I am thinking is a program that can do the numbering as you wish, and that LR would export to a folder, the program could be asked to immediately rename the file, and on the next round, the program has a renaming routine that is smart enough to pick up where you left off, either by scanning the folder, or having a sticky box that remembers that last number exported.  I have not had a chance to see if FastStone could do it, but that might be one candidate.  I also wonder if Photo Mechanic or ImageIngester has that ability.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2016)

Replytoken said:


> What I am thinking is a program that can do the numbering as you wish, and that LR would export to a folder, the program could be asked to immediately rename the file



Good thinking.  I'd use Hazel on Mac to do something like that.  FileJuggler seems to be a similar tool for Windows, so it could be interesting to check out.


----------



## nrbramley (Mar 30, 2020)

pope said:


> As I edit my photos, I export as I go. edit 1 photo then export, then edit photo 2 export, ......
> These then go into a folder of FTPing.
> I would like to have a sequence of numbers 1,2,3 ... on export. I have a custom numbering system i would like to use: YYMMDD(custom text) number sequence.  I have tried using Total, Sequence and image, but they always try to over write the previous file number. I can get this to work on multiple imports, but not on multiple exports.
> 
> ...


Very late reply to this - but in case anyone is looking for the future. This is why most sports photographers use photomechanic as part of father-in-law workflow. Injest in PM - move any keepers to Lightroom and edit. Move back to PM for numbering sequentially on the export from PM. PM will keep the sequence until you re-set it.


----------

